# [REQ] Stark Industries Boot Animation



## Jimmi3_T (Jul 14, 2011)

Mod Type:: Boot Animation

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
Looking for anyone with talent (unlike myself) to make a boot animation for Toro of the Stark Industries logo. Maybe 3D rotating or just a simple left to right shine effect. Thanks in advance.


----------



## brianburen (Jul 14, 2011)

Jimmi3_T said:


> Mod Type:: Boot Animation
> 
> Difficulty:: Very Easy
> 
> ...


If you had a .GIF file of this you could use "ROM Toolbox" to make it a boot animation.


----------



## Jimmi3_T (Jul 14, 2011)

brianburen said:


> If you had a .GIF file of this you could use "ROM Toolbox" to make it a boot animation.


Thanks for the idea...I'll have to check that out!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brianburen (Jul 14, 2011)

Jimmi3_T said:


> Thanks for the idea...I'll have to check that out!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


No problem.... LOL dont thank me thank "JRUMMY" for his great app!


----------

